# Video Tour of Frog Room



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

For all those unable to come visit, thought I would take you on a short tour of my ever evolving frog room. Enjoy.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice Frogs and Tanks!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Bill. I'll have to include the ones at work sometime as well.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice vid.. will have to watch again at home. Right around 4 minute mark.. what are those red and copperish frogs?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

deboardfam said:


> Nice vid.. will have to watch again at home. Right around 4 minute mark.. what are those red and copperish frogs?


thanks, they are Allobates zaparo.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic frog. Learning so much just watching the video. Thanks so much for taking the time to share this with all of us. Ed


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great frog room.....While watching the video and hearing the calls my male varadero went nuts and was competing with the calls on the video.....


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!
Someone needs a bigger room


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi ray,
nice collection you've got there.
two questions, do you know the name of the plant that's taking over your altamazonica tank. and what species of frog are those above your luguburis. the ones with the red back (appear in the video around 3 min and 50 sec.)


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Cool vid man!! Now I have some ideas on how to set up my pepperi and bassleri tanks!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

davy said:


> Hi ray,
> nice collection you've got there.
> two questions, do you know the name of the plant that's taking over your altamazonica tank. and what species of frog are those above your luguburis. the ones with the red back (appear in the video around 3 min and 50 sec.)


hey Davy,

I don't recall the name of the plant, sorry. As for the frogs, they are A. zaparo. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/epipedobates/68805-allobates-zaparo.html


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Ray are your P. aurotaenia breeding?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

P-H-E-N-O-M-E-N-A-L 

How do you have so many tanks, and have very single one look so good?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

dtfleming said:


> Ray are your P. aurotaenia breeding?


Yup, got 20 or so growing up


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

davy said:


> Hi ray,
> nice collection you've got there.
> two questions, do you know the name of the plant that's taking over your altamazonica tank. and what species of frog are those above your luguburis. the ones with the red back (appear in the video around 3 min and 50 sec.)


Looks like Caladium humboldtii and Syngonium rayii in the background.

Thanks for the video, Ray; it's quite relaxing.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

that's a stunning frog.
do you keep them in group. or as a pair.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Yup, got 20 or so growing up


Put me on the list


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice set-ups you have!! How long does it take you to feed the little guys? Appreciate the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I've watched this a few times now.

All the calling is awesome! What time do they start up in the morning?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Colleen53 said:


> Very nice set-ups you have!! How long does it take you to feed the little guys? Appreciate the video. Thanks for sharing.


About an hour.

Which frogs, Davy? The auros? They are a 1.2


----------



## trevtron2 (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW nice setup!!


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just watched your frog room video and waw what a amazing place, this must be heaven for us frog collectores, loved the room mate, it must keep you buisy lol. Thanks for the 15min little show realy enjoyed it thanks


----------



## Amer (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

Cool Video of the your frog room - a lot of singing in the back ground.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> About an hour.
> 
> Which frogs, Davy? The auros? They are a 1.2


no the zaparo. you keep them in group?
i'm getting some femoralis this weekend. see how they do in their new tank. if it goes well i'll try to get those zaparo's to. absolutly stunning.


----------



## yellowman (Dec 8, 2008)

Where did you buy those stainless steel shelves from that you sit your cages on?


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

great video and quality audio! Those panama auratus are so bright. Great lookin frogs


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice.... wife says aint no way your gettin that many @#$%*&!! frogs..... LOL.... I like it though.. If i can ever get my kids to move out (any day now!!) I will get back to working on my viv.....
Larry


----------

